

10 ways to screw up a web form and piss me off - wspruijt
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/09/01/10-ways-to-screw-up-a-web-form-and-piss-me-off

======
rednix
it's amazing, how many web forms still suck, as if the web was just invented
yesterday.

